# [HELP] Force Closes On Fresh Start



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know exactly what details to give, I sorta blacked out when fixing a bootloop. I know I wiped data and restored to a stock backup (no apps installed) and so now I installed titanium backup, the pro key, and thumb keyboard. TB and thumb force close when called upon. Does anybody know the fix? I can try to give more details if needed

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

if i were you i would just start over...re flash whatever ROM you are on and only use Titanium Backup for apps that you need to restore data for...your google account will get you all your apps back...i dont know if thats a good option for you though the only other thing i would suggest is uninstall and reinstall the apps...but you probly tried that.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

It,s stock gb, no rom, and it is as fresh as fresh gets, I basically went into gb, setup, installed bootstrap and made a backup from there. And that's when it released

via mobile


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

the stock 596 deodexed ROM from TBH?

did you install the apps from your SD card? maybe they are out dated?

have you used them with a gingerbread ROM without issues before?

if so then maybe that backup is screwed up somehow?.


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Yes, upgrading from gb leak to official deodexed gb. Apps were installed directly from market

via mobile


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ive had similar randomness in the past. I usually just bite the bullet and SBF back to 2.3.340 and start all over. I have never used backups because every time I've tried it said bad md5 sum blah blah...

I prefer that to fighting it.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

you could try the nuclear approach and flash a new sbf then download all the apps new from the market.

This will ensure no errors with a stock rom

gb sbf: http://www.wupload.com/file/9583859/VRZ_MB810_4.5.596_1FF_01.sbf.gz


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> you could try the nuclear approach and flash a new sbf then download all the apps new from the market.
> 
> This will ensure no errors with a stock rom
> 
> gb sbf: http://www.wupload.com/file/9583859/VRZ_MB810_4.5.596_1FF_01.sbf.gz


Tread lightly with that .596 SBF though, it has not been rooted from the outside. Unless I'm mistaken, Z4/GingerBreak/etc will not work. To get root access on .596 you have to flash the two-part zip install from .340.

edit: although if you do SBF to .596, you can always SBF back to .340 (p3droid confirmed this on twiiter)


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Im planning on going back to froyo anyway, i hate gb. Once i get a system dump for my ROM, im going back to stable goodness

via mobile


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

I have had that happen once with TB backups. The backups got corrupted somehow when you restored or during backup. If you have a nandroid, flash back to that, erase your old TB backups, then rebackup.

If you do scheduled backups, I recommend doing the error check on the backups as a part of the schedule.


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

Did you try just reinstalling titanium again? Sometimes this simple fix is all it takes. If not check market my apps. You should at least get all your purchased apps from there. If you plan to sbf then just go ahead and then deal with the app upload. You probably will get most of them when you resign into google.

One other thought for tibu is clear the app cache and data from settings /applications /manage apps.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

From recovery run fix permissions


----------



## BrttWrd (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok, I'm on mobile, so I can't multi quote, so here's my replies to the last 3 posts:

1) titanium force closes, I didn't even get to that point

2)yea, I reinstalled like 7 times and it finally fixed. Weird as hell

3)I forgot about that lol that helped me alot in the past

via Tapatalk


----------

